

Dropbox…opening my docs? - pearjuice
http://www.wncinfosec.com/dropbox-opening-my-docs/?

======
openmaze
The article is from September 2013 and it has been explained thousands of
times that it's just Libreoffice converting the docs into html

------
nfm
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374945)

------
xxsq
There is a a follow up post that is linked in the link you posted which says
the following:

As it turns out, Dropbox views/opens certain file types in order to convert
them to a compatible format so they are easily accessible via web browser for
its users. This makes sense and is common practice for many cloud storage
services to provide the convenience of browser access while not needing any
additional software to open these documents.

------
praeivis
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374945)

------
higherpurpose
Condoleezza Rice is not wasting anytime, is she?

